# Neapolitan: I pronomi oggetti attaccano ai verbi?



## Chris Corbyn

In italiano possiamo dire:

_Ci vogliono parlare; o
Vogliono parlarci_

Anche è possibile dire:

_Vengono a parlarci._

È possibile in napoletano da attaccare il pronome all'infinitivo in questo modo?

_Ce vonno parlà; o
Vonno parlace_

e

_Veneno a parlace._

Tutti e due sono corretti, or si deve dire invece:

_Ce vonno parlà.
Vonno parlà cu nuje.
Veneno a parlà cu nuje._

?


----------



## Rub87

Sono giuste


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Grazie mille


----------



## nunu7te

Non si attaccano, a parte casi particolari, in cui suona comunque arcaico:
veneno a ce (in napoletano letterario "nce")parla'
veneno a ce dicere
ce vonno parla'
ce vonno dicere

vonno parlarce è piuttosto teatrale, serve ad enfatizzare, suona un po' forte essendo un calco dell'italiano...


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Molto utile, grazie!


----------

